# Maryland



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello to my fellow goat people! As I mentioned a few times, we are going to be leaving Ireland in about 18 months or thereabouts. Based on work, affordability of homes, etc it is looking like Maryland. Would love to go back to my comfort zone - NY, but doesn't look like it. We are going to look for an older farmhouse with barns, etc maybe 5 acres or so. Of course - I will once again there get a goat or two. We are bringing our dogs and some of our cats. Wish I could bring my goats Particulary, Gretel, Goldie, Starbux and Conor- but there is a rule against it with USDA - which I am going to be doing some more letter writing about in the hope there is a loophole. I mean Cattle and horses can go with right paperwork but goats are a no no. 

Anyway, so far we are looking at areas - about an hour or so from DC - Hyattsville, Carmen Turner Facility. Harford county, Carroll County, ... I don't ever want to be in a housing development again. It is hard to judge when your not actually there and doing it via cyber space.

To those that know different areas of Maryland - are there areas we should avoid, we are going to need a good school system too as one will be entering high school and one will be going into 6 or 7th grade, both have aspbergers, dyspraxia. I'm not a snooty person, I think anyone who may have met me can verify that. I am in touch with 2 realtors as well one in Harford one in Carroll county. 

Anyhow, all advice is appreciated. Thanks, Bridget


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Both Harford and Carroll are good County's. I love driving through Carroll, it has an older charm feel and there are more farming areas than most other county's. I think Harford may have a better reputation for schools, that's just what I've heard, not sure.
The important thing to know is that the DC commute will be longer than your realtor will tell you!! When you mapquest a trip around DC/ Baltimore you can never rely on the time, I generally tack on 20-30 minutes extra to make sure I make it on time. Find out where you are most interested in, then look for Metro/ shuttle options into the District if that's where hubby will be working. If he plans to Metro, look at the routes and/ or the shuttle company routes. When you find your ideal area, let me know if it's a reasonable distance, I will take a look at the area and the commuter roads.
I live in Anne Arundel which has higher taxes because of Annapolis and all the high dollar bay communities, excellent school system, but farm property is very pricey. Randi lives in Southern Maryland, also very nice has farm lots a little more reasonably priced, don't know about the school programs there though.
I'm happy to answer/ research any questions you have, just let me know


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, all info is really appreciated. We are hoping that Hubby gets into WMATA - doing the elevators, escalators. So looking at all the transit options as he will more than likely be going around to the different stations. The other thing I am thinking is that my 2nd youngest who has the dyspraxia - is big into trains etc, so might look into some educational programs for him as well. I think he would like to get some jobs in that area. I appreciate all input, going to spend first 6 months of this year getting some outstanding bills paid off, then willb e concentrating on getting a location, getting hubby out for face to face interview, securing job, securing accommodation then the move. I've already got a rough quote from the company that moved us from NY to here, so know that price, and got prices on moving the cats and dogs. So I will be asking a lot of questions. I know that Harford and Carroll could be an hour - to an hour and a half from DC - . It's going to be a totally new area! for both of us. 
It will be our last move - so we want to make sure we get it right. I'm going to be 46 this year and he will be 50 -. Medical systems will also be important, good doctors, etc. B.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am on the PA/MD line and go to carrol county for agility trials alot( specifically westminster) its gorgeous and all the people I have met are very nice


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am on the PA/MD line and go to carrol county for agility trials alot( specifically westminster) its gorgeous and all the people I have met are very nice


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I have some friends in project management with WMATA and another big elevator service co. in DC can't recall the name right now, but they manage DC hospitals and Medstar... I'll get some contact names, etc... as the time gets closer...


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

ooh, Thanks for that - will more than likely utilize that info. Thoughts on VA - as it appears to be in the commuter belt as well, while MD is closer to NY, I have to be realistic. - No matter what you get in a house, some work is going to have to be done -and have come across some that appear to be about an hour from DC - (looking at mapquest for it) but need work, but appear to have lower property taxes. Getting so confused! I'm going to have to schedule a trip! Will have to spend 4 days in the area looking and getting a feel, as well as popping to NY to see family. Getting a headache today already! lol. Going to have to get the 2 legged kids up and discuss with them later today. B.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

VA is expensive, I think. I love Calvert County here in Maryland. There are numerous farms for sale in the area. Prices are affordable right now. The taxes are livable. DC is accessable, the schools are decent. Childrens' Hospital is excellent as are most of the DC hospitals. The local hospital is excellent for a small rural hospital.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

There is a possible fixer upper in Uniontown across from St. Lukes Cemetary - I think. Any thoughts on this area? It has 7 acres and 2 old barns.


----------

